

Scariest Asteroid Attacks on Earth: The Near Hits and Approaching Terrors - jasonlbaptiste
http://io9.com/5018346/10-scariest-asteroid-attacks-on-earth-the-near-hits-and-approaching-terrors

======
keltecp11
The world as we know it was 45,000 miles away from dying last night and not
one of the billions of people on this planet had any idea... we don't need a
missile defense shield to protect us from Russia... how about something to
stop Armageddon?

